# new bosch compact table saw



## Erikfsn (Dec 6, 2009)

Has anyone tried this one yet?

http://www.tool-rank.com/tool-blog/news/new-gts1031-compact-table-saw-from-bosch-20110314914/


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Not yet. Waiting for it to show up locally so I can eyeball it myself. Looks sweet & reasonable for what it's supposed to do. I too will be interested to see comments......


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

hmm ill have to keep an eye out for this one, i love my ts 4000 its hands down my fav of the contractor saws ived used, but its also the heaviest and that gets tired when i have to move it all the time.

ive been eyeing the compact pro grade saws for a while now this might be the one to bite on


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

I wonder how Bosch's Squarelock™ Rip Fence compares to DeWalt's rack & pinion fence?
Steve


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

If it is anything like its big brother, the fence is very smooth and will lock square.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

I assume soft start and reserve power electronics are not on this saw. I cannot find any info as of yet that says otherwise and the 5000 rpm motor makes sense of my suspicion.
Regardless, If the fence is like its bigger brother I'm sold. I like the little dewalt and we use it a lot but I never have liked the rack and pinion fence. Everyone else loves it though.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

the rack and pinion is a great idead but when it goes out of alignment its a complete pain in the butt to get it realigned. the bosch takes about 3 minutes to realign


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

Looks interesting but I wouldn't trade my rack and pinion fence for anything.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I like it. I want to dump my Bosch with the gravity rise stand and get something small and compact. Just need a little table saw for doing installs and such.


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

I used a Bosch 4100 table saw this week and I thought it was horrible, compared to my Ridgid. The fence is a POS, and the blade height gear felt like it was missing some teeth. It was slipping and popping as I was trying to raise the blade. If only my Ridgid came with an outfeed extension.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I like it. I want to dump my Bosch with the gravity rise stand and get something small and compact. Just need a little table saw for doing installs and such.


I'm the same as you. It's rare I need a saw the size of my makita now I have the TS55 and if the Bosch can be setup in my trailer and take up less room I'm all for it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> I'm the same as you. It's rare I need a saw the size of my makita now I have the TS55 and if the Bosch can be setup in my trailer and take up less room I'm all for it.


If I could get the damn CMS plate for the TS-55, well then that would be perfect.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

What I find most appealing is that the saw can transport on its side. Hello way more room in the trailer.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

to me it looks like they took the DW 745 and fixed the 2 things that kept it from being perfect (in my opinion) the abilty to store the fence under the table and the ablity to store the saw on its side. I dont like the idea of higher RPM for a 10" saw why screw with something that is working. but the saw looks cool
Craig


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

buildenterprise said:


> I used a Bosch 4100 table saw this week and I thought it was horrible, compared to my Ridgid. The fence is a POS, and the blade height gear felt like it was missing some teeth. It was slipping and popping as I was trying to raise the blade. If only my Ridgid came with an outfeed extension.


 
Ummm...really? The fence is about the best you can get in a jobsite table saw...as per many owners here and many online, crediable reviews. With a light coat of silicone every now and then the fence glides left and right at the push of a finger, and it will lock down square even if the fence isn't square before you lock it down. It self corrects as its locked in. The fence is also large and doesn't deflect. I have had helpers slam a sheet of 3/4" against the fence...and when I check to make sure they didn't move it, I find it didn't budge.

Of all the job site saws out there...the only one I never used was the newer Makita and IMO the Bosch is the best, and much better then most.




charimon said:


> to me it looks like they took the DW 745 and fixed the 2 things that kept it from being perfect (in my opinion) the abilty to store the fence under the table and the ablity to store the saw on its side. I dont like the idea of higher RPM for a 10" saw why screw with something that is working. but the saw looks cool
> Craig


 
Usally you find that companies will offset smaller, less powerful motors with higher RPMs....I don't know exactly what motor is in this new table saw, but from just reading between the lines, a compact table saw prob has a smaller, lighter motor.




WarnerConstInc. said:


> If I could get the damn CMS plate for the TS-55, well then that would be perfect.


Rail saws are great...but there is no way it can replace the table saw...the biggest downfall with the compact table saws is the lack of the infeed and outfeed space...makes it harder with long rips. It is simple enough to roll the 4100 out to where I need it now. I don't do alot of condo work...

But I have thought about getting the Roussseau stand....makes the table saw more portable in the fact that its lighter...but I like the idea of full support outfeeds. I have the optional one you can attached to the 4100 that slides out from the rear and it does work well, but not like a full support.

Right now, I am good with the 4100 for the heavy/fine work and the Ryobi BTS10 for when I need to make quick small rips...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> Rail saws are great...but there is no way it can replace the table saw...the biggest downfall with the compact table saws is the lack of the infeed and outfeed space...makes it harder with long rips. It is simple enough to roll the 4100 out to where I need it now. I don't do alot of condo work...
> 
> But I have thought about getting the Roussseau stand....makes the table saw more portable in the fact that its lighter...but I like the idea of full support outfeeds. I have the optional one you can attached to the 4100 that slides out from the rear and it does work well, but not like a full support.
> 
> Right now, I am good with the 4100 for the heavy/fine work and the Ryobi BTS10 for when I need to make quick small rips...



They can't quite replace them, I agree. 

Look up the CMS system Festool offers. It is a plate that you mount the rail saw upside down in, instant portable table saw when you need it. It also takes up very minimal space.










http://www.festool.co.uk/Products/Pages/Product-Competence.aspx?foc=ol_cms_module_3685

Remember the old Skill benches you could mount a circular saw in upside down?


----------



## Fyrzowt (Jul 3, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> They can't quite replace them, I agree.
> 
> Look up the CMS system Festool offers. It is a plate that you mount the rail saw upside down in, instant portable table saw when you need it. It also takes up very minimal space.


 Probably another $1200...:whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> If I could get the damn CMS plate for the TS-55, well then that would be perfect.


Warner what's the update with them. We getting them here or what? That would be a perfect setup for what I need a table saw for now and having the ts55 already it's a no brainer.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> They can't quite replace them, I agree.
> 
> Look up the CMS system Festool offers. It is a plate that you mount the rail saw upside down in, instant portable table saw when you need it. It also takes up very minimal space.
> 
> ...


Looks neat enough...but what kind of cutting depth do you get out of it?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Just under 2" with the 55 and just under 3" with the 75.


----------



## Brice Burrell (May 11, 2010)

Fyrzowt said:


> Probably another $1200...:whistling


And that doesn't include the price of the track saw. That's why I can't see this thing working out over here. You tie up your track saw and it doesn't change out quickly from what I understand. I like the idea but by the time you pay for all the do dads to make this sucker functional you'll have three grand in it, not including all the tools you need to run it. 

I know I read somewhere that somebody had the new Bosch, I just can't find it again. Seems there were several things he didn't like. I believe one was the blade insert being horrible. If this saw pans out I may be picking one up this year.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Brice Burrell said:


> And that doesn't include the price of the track saw. That's why I can't see this thing working out over here. You tie up your track saw and it doesn't change out quickly from what I understand. I like the idea but by the time you pay for all the do dads to make this sucker functional you'll have three grand in it, not including all the tools you need to run it.
> 
> I know I read somewhere that somebody had the new Bosch, I just can't find it again. Seems there were several things he didn't like. I believe one was the blade insert being horrible. If this saw pans out I may be picking one up this year.


 

HOLY ****! An honest opinion coming from a Festool owner :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> HOLY ****! An honest opinion coming from a Festool owner :thumbsup::thumbsup:



I never said it would be cheap.:whistling

I really hope it is not that much because I would like to have one but, I don't think I would spend over 1k for it with the plates.

Sometimes the prices are a lot better here then in the UK.


----------



## NEhardwoodfloor (Feb 5, 2011)

Not a big dewalt guy but I gotta say I love my dew alt compact table saw!

Rack and pinion fence can easily be slid with 2 fingers. It really in versatile as it is portable. 
Wouldn't trade it for that Bosch. And I am generally a Bosch fan.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I do find the avatar a little disturbing tho...is he posing with a KAPEX?


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

NEhardwoodfloor said:


> Not a big dewalt guy but I gotta say I love my dew alt compact table saw!
> 
> Rack and pinion fence can easily be slid with 2 fingers. It really in versatile as it is portable.
> Wouldn't trade it for that Bosch. And I am generally a Bosch fan.



My thoughts exactly. Plus being able to carry a tablesaw in one arm and my scms in the other is pretty sweet.

I'm not a big guy either.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

I dont like dewalt tools, but i have that little dw745 and really like it

I dont think i would like that track saw/tables saw cuz i wouldnt want to have it all tied up. I like to keep my tools separate from eachother for their specified jobs.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Has anyone seen the saw around? Amazon says its out of stock...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Alwaysconfusd11 said:


> Has anyone seen the saw around? Amazon says its out of stock...



Bosch is in the process of getting them to suppliers.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

TBFGhost said:


> I do find the avatar a little disturbing tho...is he posing with a KAPEX?


You compliment then you put him down. What the hell ghost?
He's a festool mod!


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Craftsman Jay said:


> You compliment then you put him down. What the hell ghost?
> He's a festool mod!


...at least you can say I am honest...:blink:


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes, I believe you are. For the most part. 
But, sometimes you do jump to conclusions. Get it? Jump to conclusions. 
Never mind! Wheres my damn stapler!?!


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Amazon now says 3-5 weeks shipping if anyone is interested.


----------



## Erikfsn (Dec 6, 2009)

My local lumber yard says they are getting one in tomorrow. I'd go look but I'm going to be heading up to Canada tomorrow.


----------



## hawke777 (Jun 15, 2011)

Erikfsn said:


> Has anyone tried this one yet?


I'm also interested in this saw (it's not at my local Home Depot yet). The guys at Pro Tool Reviews just posted their review on it today:

http://www.protoolreviews.com/reviews/power-tools/corded/saws-routers/bosch-gts1031-jobsite-table-saw

They said the depth of cut is 3.25" (more than the advertised 3.125"). I'm trying to figure out if I want this one to replace my 4100 that met an unfortunate end. I like the idea of just tossing it in the truck.


----------



## mattrich (Oct 16, 2009)

I have been debating between the Bosch saw and the Dewalt for a while now. I really like the Bosch but the only thing that would turn me to the Dewalt is the fact that Rousseau makes a stand specifically for the Dewalt. Does anyone know if they are planning on making one for the Bosch? This would be my ultimate setup, the little x-stand for quick rips and the Rousseau stand for a jobsite shop. I wonder if the Bosch would fit in Rousseau's Dewalt stand? Just thinking out loud.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I picked up the new little bosch a few weeks ago. So far its been great:thumbup: I don't think I will ever pull my big makita out again:laughing: 

The only thing I found on the saw was after a couple days of use a couple screws loosened up and fell out of the black plastic encloseure around the blade. I put all the screws back in and tightened them up good so far so good, I gotta pick up some loc tite one of these days. 

So if you bought one check your screws:laughing:



Dave


----------



## rock-it man (May 2, 2007)

charimon said:


> to me it looks like they took the DW 745 and fixed the 2 things that kept it from being perfect (in my opinion) the abilty to store the fence under the table and the ablity to store the saw on its side. I dont like the idea of higher RPM for a 10" saw why screw with something that is working. but the saw looks cool
> Craig


The Bosch can also accept a dado blade.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

i have had the dewalt for over 5 years now with no complaints... beat the snot out of it getting thrown in the van, rained on, full sheets banging the fence, ripping a pile of 2 x 4 at 15 degrees, ripping a few miles of hard wood...

the only thing that bothered me is when i went to put on 3/4 worth of dado and it wouldn't fit. had to put on 1/2" and run twice... but it's a job saw, not a shop saw. once i got my of1400 i never had a need for dado's on the saw anyway

the R&P adjustment is what sold me on the saw to begin with. i check it with every blade chage and it is always on the money... i cannot remember the last time i took a tape measure to the fence pre cut! i save so much time just setting and locking, it has payed for itself over and over again.

Don't be swayed by the haters, and don't overlook the DW


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

world llc said:


> i save so much time just setting and locking, it has payed for itself over and over again.
> 
> Don't be swayed by the haters, and don't overlook the DW


This is true, its nice to set the fence and go, but many other saws with out R and P do that just fine. My bosch and Ryobi have accurate scales on them...of course the Ryobi doesn't make a super straight cut, straight, but not super straight...but if it did it would be right were the scale said it would be.

Oddly enough the DW at work, it's scale is off...I could re-set it easy enough, but I haven't. Its not a bad saw, but it not the only good saw out there and my preference is towards to Bosch, not STRONGLY, but I do prefer it.


----------

